# March for Babies (March of Dimes) walk



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Last year I moved to the US (Indiana to be exact) and am participating in a March for Babies walk next month. If you're not familiar with it, it's an organization for babies born prematurely, with birth defects and health problems. It's a wonderful organization and one that is close to my heart.

If anyone can spare a few £££ or $$$ I would really appreciate it. Below is my website where you can find more information. It's a great cause and I'm so excited to be taking part in the walk. DH and our twins will be participating also! 

http://www.marchforbabies.org/personal_page.asp?w=131006753&u=MichelleMcElduff

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me. I'll be happy to answer.

Thank you,
Michelle

MTA - Mel has approved this. Thanks Mel 

/links


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

_bump_


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

